# Youngest daughter needs prayers...



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

This area has been inundated with the Flu. Every school reporting many absentee's and the doctor's offices have gotten to the point they no longer specifically test for the H1N1 because all of the tests come back positive for it. Sabrey started being sick on Thursday evening but just a low grade fever, but this morning it was almost 104... so we waited for an hour an half to be seen at the very busy pediatric office.... hopefully by tomorrow being on the second day of a course of Tamiflu, she'll be feeling better... just please say a prayer for my little 9 year old... she's a sick little girl.


Love, 

Talli


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. Prayers being lifted for your little girl.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Talli, yes there are prayers coming from Bob and Marsha for your precious Daughter.

I had that flu last winter and was very, very sick also. 
Hugs for her and hope she is on the mend soon.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I hope she is well soon. Nothing worse than to see your little ones sick :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:grouphug: Prayers for your little girl :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Prayers for your little one. rayer: rayer: Running such a high fever I know makes you also so worried about her. I will say prayers for everyone in your family that noone else comes down with it and hope your little girl start feeling better soon. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Lots of prayers for your lil girl..I hope she feels better soon rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sending prayers for your daughter. rayer: rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry this is happening  
Sending SO much love, thoughts and prayers..
Please let us know how she is feeling daily :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you...get well soon.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Hope she feels better. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping your little girl in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Will certainly be keeping yout little girl in my prayers! Please keep us updated and hope it will be soon that you can report she is feeling much better!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Prayers for your little girl and hopes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

She's in my prayers,so sorry.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear she is sick with the flu.......I will say prayers each day for her. Please keep us informed as to how she is doing......God Bless!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I'm so sorry to hear this. I sure hope she has a complete recovery soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I lift this precious little girl to you, I know you love these little ones. Lord I ask for your arms to wrap around this sweet baby, bring rest and healing to her little body, protect her family from this dreadful flu. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with your daughter and your family.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Talli, your little girl will be in my prayers.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry your sweet little girl is so sick with the flu, Talli. If she is on Tamiflu, hopefully, that should help her get well sooner.

Sabrey will be in my prayers, for sure. Please keep us updated.

Love and Hugs for both and Sabrey ...

Marie


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Aug 29 2009, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823828


> I'm so sorry your sweet little girl is so sick with the flu, Talli. If she is on Tamiflu, hopefully, that should help her get well sooner.
> 
> Sabrey will be in my prayers, for sure. Please keep us updated.
> 
> ...



Well... lot of good Tamiflu does when she throws it up.... uuuuggggghhhhh... hey.. fever is down to 101.. Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you all for your thoughts and sweet prayers... truly we appreciate them!!

God Bless
xox


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 29 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823788


> Heavenly Father, I lift this precious little girl to you, I know you love these little ones. Lord I ask for your arms to wrap around this sweet baby, bring rest and healing to her little body, protect her family from this dreadful flu. In Jesus name I pray. Amen[/B]


 :amen: 


I am so sorry your little girl is sick with this. I will most definitely be praying for her and also for the rest of your family that no one else comes down with it. 
I'll be watching for updates, and praying she'll get over this quickly without complications. rayer: rayer: 

Hugs.... :grouphug:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Your little girl is in my thoughts and prayers!!! I hope she gets well soon :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Praying your little girl has a speedy recovery. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I live in Alabama too but up North near Huntsville. I have a 7 year old little girl that I have been afraid is going to get the flu too. I will defiently keep your daughter in our prayers and hope she gets better really soon!! Hope that you all stay well too!!!
My daughter had the flu back in April but they didn't test it then so we don't know if it was swine flu but she was reallly sick somehow my husband and I didn't catch it from her. I Lysoled like crazy all day!! :smheat:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending prayers and hugs for a quick recovery!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I wish your daughter a speedy recover (and all the other children in your area). I'm so sorry to hear that she's come down with this. poor baby.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww I hope your little girl feels better really soon. I'm not a skin Mommy, so I can only imagine, how you must feel. Saying special prayers for your special little girl. :grouphug:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Well... so far so good this morning... fever is down to 100, and she has kept the Tamiflu down.. and is drinking her fluids without me begging as much... Sabrey is 9 & is a highly intelligent girl and knows how push my buttons... & when she gets something set in her mind, ie. not drinking her fluids or taking meds, or eating...... arrrghh... can be frustrating to say the least.. .and it gets worse when she is not feeling well.

Thank you again for the prayers,
xox
Talli


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry I missed this thread................I am happy to hear she is feeling better.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Saw your thread last night but did not have time to post. I did make time to pray for her. I hope she is feeling better very soon. Do you think the Tamaflu worked?


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Aug 30 2009, 09:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823992


> Saw your thread last night but did not have time to post. I did make time to pray for her. I hope she is feeling better very soon. Do you think the Tamaflu worked?[/B]



:innocent: Personally, I would venture to say the prayers have been more effective than the Tamiflu... I'd like to give credit where credit it due... and I know, myself, family and SM family have been bombarding Heaven with prayers :yes: :ThankYou: !!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So glad to hear she's feeling better this morning and that she's taking her fluids for you. I'll pray she continues to get better!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Sending prayers and good wishes your ways!! Hope she continues to recover!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Aug 30 2009, 09:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823965


> Well... so far so good this morning... fever is down to 100, and she has kept the Tamiflu down.. and is drinking her fluids without me begging as much... Sabrey is 9 & is a highly intelligent girl and knows how push my buttons... & when she gets something set in her mind, ie. not drinking her fluids or taking meds, or eating...... arrrghh... can be frustrating to say the least.. .and it gets worse when she is not feeling well.
> 
> Thank you again for the prayers,
> xox
> Talli[/B]


Hee hee, she sounds like me when I'm sick.  

I'm glad she is feeling better and I hope she exponentially continues to improve. I will continue praying for her. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so glad to hear she's doing better today. That is wonderful news!

Continued prayers for her full and quick recovery. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sounds like she's getting back to her old self. Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers fo little Sabrey


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Please know that I will be praying for her speedy recovery. Hope she is feeling better soon.

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Aug 30 2009, 09:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823965


> Well... so far so good this morning... fever is down to 100, and she has kept the Tamiflu down.. and is drinking her fluids without me begging as much... Sabrey is 9 & is a highly intelligent girl and knows how push my buttons... & when she gets something set in her mind, ie. not drinking her fluids or taking meds, or eating...... arrrghh... can be frustrating to say the least.. .and it gets worse when she is not feeling well.
> 
> Thank you again for the prayers,
> xox
> Talli[/B]


How is she today? I hope she is still improving. 

My girls are 7 1/2 and 10 1/2 and I certainly understand them pushing buttons, lol. Just tell her the plain truth in that if she doesn't do what she needs to do to get well she will end up VERY SICK and in the hospital. I'm never afraid to use legit scare tactics with my kids--helps them understand the big picture that they otherwise have no way of knowing. Hope she's well soon!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope that little girl is feeling somewhat better today......I am still thinking of her and said a prayer for her this morning!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Continued prayers for your daughter. I hope she continues to improve and gets better soon! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

praying your daughter has continued to improve!


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arty: Little Angel Face woke up just now and NO FEVER!! She still looks weak but her eyes don't look glassy anymore... 

Thank you Thank you Thank you!!! :ThankYou: Thank you so much for all your prayers and sweet words!

:hugging: 
xoxo
Talli
:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad she is better :chili:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: SO glad to hear she is feeling and doing better!
Wonderful news!! :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOOO I am so very happy to read that your little girl has no more fever :chili: :chili: I hope that she gets back her full energy VERY soon ^_^

I hope that all other children fully recover too


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank God! Great news, Talli.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good to hear!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

That is GREAT news!!!! Thank God


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

So happy to hear she is feeling better!!! :Sunny Smile:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Praise God!!! That is WONDERFUL news!!! :aktion033: :chili: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so happy to see your latest update and thatyour daughter's fever is gone and she is feeling so much better! I know it must be such a relief to you!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow... I'm sorry to hear this... i hope shes feeling better asap  I was up all night with body aches I thought i was coming down with this same thing.. but when i looked it up online i dont have the same symptoms... i think i have a sinus infection instead.. :yucky: I think the change of season has begun EARLY this year... flu is starting early...


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Aug 30 2009, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824002


> QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Aug 30 2009, 09:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823992





> Saw your thread last night but did not have time to post. I did make time to pray for her. I hope she is feeling better very soon. Do you think the Tamaflu worked?[/B]



:innocent: Personally, I would venture to say the prayers have been more effective than the Tamiflu... I'd like to give credit where credit it due... and I know, myself, family and SM family have been bombarding Heaven with prayers :yes: :ThankYou: !!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:goodpost: 


And I am happy she is better. Thank God, he works wonders more than medicine.


----------

